

Apple Sells 3 Million New iPads, Including Mini, in One Weekend - ronyeh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/05/apple-sells-3-million-new-ipads/

======
ronyeh
For the record, I think the iPad mini is overpriced. Apparently, a lot of
consumers see it as an inexpensive iPad.

